# Lift Cable on Pop up broke ???



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Long story. It broke. Im not sure how many there are, but the front seems to work, back does not. Who fixes this type of thing and about how much??


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Long story. It broke. Im not sure how many there are, but the front seems to work, back does not. Who fixes this type of thing and about how much??


Mrs., here is a thread from someone who just had the same thing happen. Hopefully it will give you some ideas.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1326441


----------

